# Just Something To Think About Before You Go To Bed Tonight !



## nononono (Nov 11, 2018)

*WE ARE AT THAT POINT RIGHT NOW !!!!!!*

*THERE'S NO TURNING BACK ....*

*YOU FIGHT FOR AMERICA OR YOU LOSE AMERICA !!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2018)

...................


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 5, 2018)

*Six Things to Consider About Inflation*

As an economic term, “inflation” is shorthand for “inflation of the money supply.”

The general public, however, usually takes it to mean “rising prices” which is not surprising since one of the common effects of an increase in the money supply is higher prices. However, supporters of government policy often say, “If quantitative easing (QE) and its terrible twin, fractional reserve banking, are so awful, why have we got no inflation?”

To address this conundrum, there are _six related factors_ that are noteworthy:

https://mises.org/blog/six-things-consider-about-inflation


----------

